# best price????



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

hey guys just wanted to know were is the best place to buy outlaws on the cheap looking at some 31's going to do that or 30 or 32 backs I can find the backs cheaper then the outlaws. I would much rather have laws I was hoping some one would no a cheap place to get them thanks for any help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Have you looked at traxms? I've bought tires through them before.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

try these guys tirewiz I done my over the phone and they gave me free shipping


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

www.mudthrowers.com site sponsor and good pricing ,what more could you want?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

:banana:I just looked and Tire Wiz was quite a bit cheaper than traxms. Tires and shipping through tire wiz for two 29.5x12x12 was $249.48. Traxms was $351.90 just for the tires and $39.80 for shipping. $391.70 total. You can save 142.22 with tire wiz. Thats probably the best deal that i've seen.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

glad it worked out for you they were great on my 29.5 I think mud throwers will beat any price you find if so if your a subscribing member you get 10% off


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

yea I will buy from mud throwers if I get backs but I really like the laws.


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

just looked at tire wiz they want $716.00 for 4 31x11x14 laws but shiping will be a extra $132.16 so bruteman how did you swing that free shipping?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I have bought almost every mod on my bike from traxms BUT, I didn't buy it online. Trax Motorsports is in Monroe, LA and I call and talk to *Shane*. Great guy to deal with and hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

got on the phone ordered and when the guy told me the shipping I just acted like that was to much that i could get it cheaper somewhere eles and asked him if he had any cheaper shipping he paused and told me he would ship for free


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

^^^cool will try that


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

hey man any luck with the tires ?


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

no not yet got to get a few more thangs done to the bike before I get them I hope to be able to try and buy them in 2 or 3 months


----------

